# 18 yr old 15’1’ how much?



## BellaStar (21 July 2022)

Hey guys, 

I am looking for some advice and guidance on purchasing my first horse. I am looking at an 18yr old who I would like to do some school work with and hacking. The purchase price is around £5k mark but states ’open to sensible offers’ seller says the horse is sound and in full work, has been used to jump in a younger days.

the market seems to be all over the place currently but £5k or even £4k seems quite generous for that age, am I right? 

in your opinion what would you look to pay for an uncomplicated horse who does crib but is safe and reliable otherwis?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 July 2022)

Safety always carries a premium. There is nothing to stop you making an offer while having at the back of your mind that you will meet the asking price if the owner doesn't accept your offer.


----------



## Equi (21 July 2022)

have you met the horse yet?


----------



## Roxylola (21 July 2022)

One of the eventers at the Olympics was 21 iirc. I don't think 5 is a lot for a sound established safe horse. If you have 5 sound fun years it's 1000 a year and you'd likely get more than that


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 July 2022)

As he cribs and he is 18 I would think £5000 is generous. However, if he is steady and bombproof and will pop a small jump it’s would be more feasible , subject to passing a 5 stage vetting.  If he is what you are looking for and you like him why not try an offer of £4000 subject to passing the vet


----------



## paddy555 (21 July 2022)

subject to vetting with you there and making sure everything is checked including bloods and subject to you trying the horse in every situation to make sure it is genuine then although 5k seems a lot if it gives you a totally uncomplicated paragon of virtue for a few happy years he is worth it. Obviously try 4k first. 

getting a safe uncomplicated horse as your first horse is worth just about anything. Problems cost a lot to sort. 

If this is your first horse don't believe anything until you have proved it. Catch him in the field on your own, put him in the stable, tie up, groom, rug, pick up the feet, lead him in a few difficult situations, ride out hacking on your own, try and get another horse to hack with you as well, does he go first or last and does he tank over an open field with company. 
The owner will show you exactly what he will do and how good he is at it. They are unlikely to put the horse into a situation where they know there will be trouble, eg can't catch, won't stable without company. It is difficult but it is what they don't show you that matters because those are the problems  you will be left to cope with. 
Find out if he is sold by a dealer who owns him, a private owner or is on sales livery. Check his passport, is it a replacement one or is it the genuine passport since he was born. How many earlier owners and why they sold. 

For an 18yo find out if he is on bute by testing. Many have been sold perfectly sound until the bute wears off. In view of his age also find out if he has cushings and is medicated. The cushings meds are expensive. Ask for his vet history and see if they release it all or just vaccinations etc. 

Above all make sure someone rides him before you get on. A & E is over subscribed.  If  you can take an experienced friend or even an instructor it will be well worth it. 
Good luck, I hope you end up with a lovely horse.


----------



## JumpTheMoon1 (21 July 2022)

About £1000 is enough to pay.Silly prices - it will backfire very soon and horses will be given away with all the price hikes etc.Nobody will be able to afford to keep one let alone buy one.


----------



## gallopingby (21 July 2022)

Oh dear comments again from people who obviously can find the perfect horse for two and six pence! Why would an 18 year old be on Bute if it’s sound? A horse is worth what the buyers prepared to pay and the seller wants to sell for. A well schooled, sound sensible for the passes a 5 stage vetting with miles on the clock and all the t shirts is a lucky find, could give you 5 or more years of fun and is probably worth its weight in gold and some more on top.


----------



## Squeak (21 July 2022)

Have you had a look at other adverts that are for horses of a similar age and experience to see how it compares?

I know prices are a lot higher these days but 5k still seems a lot for an 18yo that windsucks.


----------



## Barton Bounty (22 July 2022)

Horses can be super fit right into their 20s. But I think its a wee bit too much especially for a wind sucker.

Does the horse come with all tack and rugs?
And defo get it vetted ☺️


----------



## Katie&Judy (22 July 2022)

..I bought my 19 year old mare for 1500
At the start or covid
She could jump a meter 20 and safe as anything (tho moody at times but who isnt)
Perfect first horse to teach the ropes but defo wouldn’t have paid 5k
And she has no vices
You can walk up to her and rug her in the middle of a field and she will just stand there
I’ve just seen a 20yo up for 4K and I thought no way


----------



## BellaStar (22 July 2022)

Equi said:



			have you met the horse yet?
		
Click to expand...

Going today


----------



## BellaStar (22 July 2022)

paddy555 said:



			subject to vetting with you there and making sure everything is checked including bloods and subject to you trying the horse in every situation to make sure it is genuine then although 5k seems a lot if it gives you a totally uncomplicated paragon of virtue for a few happy years he is worth it. Obviously try 4k first.

getting a safe uncomplicated horse as your first horse is worth just about anything. Problems cost a lot to sort.

If this is your first horse don't believe anything until you have proved it. Catch him in the field on your own, put him in the stable, tie up, groom, rug, pick up the feet, lead him in a few difficult situations, ride out hacking on your own, try and get another horse to hack with you as well, does he go first or last and does he tank over an open field with company.
The owner will show you exactly what he will do and how good he is at it. They are unlikely to put the horse into a situation where they know there will be trouble, eg can't catch, won't stable without company. It is difficult but it is what they don't show you that matters because those are the problems  you will be left to cope with.
Find out if he is sold by a dealer who owns him, a private owner or is on sales livery. Check his passport, is it a replacement one or is it the genuine passport since he was born. How many earlier owners and why they sold.

For an 18yo find out if he is on bute by testing. Many have been sold perfectly sound until the bute wears off. In view of his age also find out if he has cushings and is medicated. The cushings meds are expensive. Ask for his vet history and see if they release it all or just vaccinations etc.

Above all make sure someone rides him before you get on. A & E is over subscribed.  If  you can take an experienced friend or even an instructor it will be well worth it.
Good luck, I hope you end up with a lovely horse.
		
Click to expand...

thank you so much for this detailed response


----------



## Barton Bounty (22 July 2022)

BellaStar said:



			Going today
		
Click to expand...

Good luck ☺️


----------



## Birker2020 (22 July 2022)

BellaStar said:



			thank you so much for this detailed response
		
Click to expand...

Be aware that you are talking about in the region of £180 -£200 to test bloods (or that was the figure I'd been quoted)and stuff like calmers and over the counter remedies/supplements such as 'no bute', etc will not be detected in blood tests.  Blood tests have to be paid for in full before they are sent off for testing too.

Its not a cheap option but if you end up with having problems with a new horse its worthwhile.


----------



## Katie&Judy (22 July 2022)

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Starzaan (22 July 2022)

Roxylola said:



			One of the eventers at the Olympics was 21 iirc. I don't think 5 is a lot for a sound established safe horse. If you have 5 sound fun years it's 1000 a year and you'd likely get more than that
		
Click to expand...

I had him on livery with me for a few years as a baby. It was such a lovely surprise to see him strut down the centre line at Tokyo!
OP, safety is expensive, and this is really a ‘how long is a piece of string’ question. For a safe schoolmaster you’d be looking around £10k - £15k at the moment, for a safe all rounder I’d say around £5k - £8k would be reasonable.


----------



## Amymay (22 July 2022)

How did the viewing go?


----------



## oldie48 (22 July 2022)

I do wonder where people find these lovely safe older horses for next to nothing! I sold a 17 year old dressage school master (who really didn't want to dressage anymore) for a decent amount 8 years ago. He was an absolute gem to hack, had super manners, good conformation and a clean vet record. He was also a good looking chap. I advertised him for £4K and accepted less, he went to a lovely older woman and she adored him, sadly he was pts following a field accident but she had nearly 4 years of absolute joy with him. I hope your viewing went well, some of these older horses who have had a competition life have a huge amount to teach less experienced riders. I'm currently riding a 22 year old, although he benefits from a slow warm up (bit like me really) he can still strut his stuff. Good luck and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bob notacob (23 July 2022)

Bob is 18, you couldn't buy him ,Elon Musk couldn't afford him !Home for life.But if my health failed he would be sold for a £1 to the right home.Edited to add that the remainder of my money would engage a team of ex SAS to ensure his wellbeing! LOL


----------



## Barton Bounty (23 July 2022)

Bob notacob said:



			Bob is 18, you couldn't buy him ,Elon Musk couldn't afford him !Home for life.But if my health failed he would be sold for a £1 to the right home.Edited to add that the remainder of my money would engage a team of ex SAS to ensure his wellbeing! LOL
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂 id be the same


----------



## Barton Bounty (23 July 2022)

@BellaStar  how did the viewing go? 😃


----------



## nutjob (6 August 2022)

In my area it is very difficult to find a yard which will take a cribber.  Unless you are keeping the horse at home I would check that this is not going to be an issue for you.


----------



## northernsoul (2 November 2022)

Good luck with purchase , can only help a bit re cribbing, check with yard you are going on, a lot don’t allow them on


----------



## Birker2020 (3 November 2022)

northernsoul said:



			Good luck with purchase , can only help a bit re cribbing, check with yard you are going on, a lot don’t allow them on
		
Click to expand...

This is a really old post.  Shame we never got an update from the OP.


----------



## canteron (22 November 2022)

Better to pay too much for the right horse than get the wrong one at a bargain price.


Oops - just seen old post - but still my view!!


----------

